# warped Framus 12 string acoustic



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

I have an old Framus 12 string from the late '60's ,It used to have a factory pup and vol. and tone pots as well.This thing has a serious neck to body issue,,,where the neck (screws) to the pocket, it slopes towards the sound hole,and the upper bout seems to cave in slightly just above the soundhole.I felt around and stuck a mirror inside to have a peek and the only broken brace (rib) was at the bottom bout. Whats the verdict? I don't build guitars,I know how acoustics are built and all but i do not repair them ,any ideas ?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I wish I could tell you something friend. Have you taken it to a repair shop yet? You will at least get a difinitive answer to your question.

Good Luck.


----------



## almar (Oct 15, 2007)

*warped and twisted 12-string acoustic Framus*

I've got a 12-string acoustic Framus (bought it in 1973) that now from I'll admit, neglect, has a twisted neck with snapped truss rod.

Anyone know where to pick up a replacement, or know of someone who makes necks for a reasonable investment??? Location Whitby - east of Toronto.

Any info is welcome.


----------



## almar (Oct 15, 2007)

*Warped Framus Neck on 12 string*

Took the guitar to a local shop; they don't do necks... so I'm looking for someone who makes necks and could reproduce the existing one. 
The body has some minor cracks that I'm not worried about, yet...

Neckbuilders, where are you?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hate to say it but. Time to play WHO... I bet the cost IF you can find somebody to do it would be more than the $$ of the guitar would ever be. There are just to many better guitars out there to bother.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Rick Turner once said the Germans make exquisite classical guitars, but when it comes to steel string guitars.....

The 12 strings can be particularly bad with so much metal hardware in the bridge area it makes you wonder how they can sound any good.


----------



## bietzc92 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 12 string Framus acoustic purchased in 1969. It has no metal in the bridge just metal nut. It's been sitting in the closet for the last 20 years with bronze strings on it backed off 1 turn. After reading this I went up and got it out to check it, tuned it and checked it out and it's perfect.No warpage and in perfect condition except for one very small dent in the top of the upper bout and the finish in the dent is intact. Have tou been relieving the string tension before letting it sit for long periods or leaving it tuned to pitch? I always back off the tension before leaving it sit. Remember, when tuned to pitch the tension on even a 6 string neck is about 165 lbs.On a twelve string its way more.

B.trimble
Scarborough, Ontario.
(4 Fender Strats. Gibson SG Custom, 4 Solid body electic
built by me as a hobbie and have sold 4 custom builts
with all the best parts money can buy. Marshall amp.)


----------

